# k2 www vs rossignol jibsaw



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Please help me decide between these two threads.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## CheddarFlow (Feb 10, 2015)

The jibsaw is stiffer and has magnetraction. If you spend significant time out of park, you will get more use out of it.


----------

